# Need help finding a model or replica



## Blake20 (Mar 5, 2021)

I am looking for a 2001 chevy 3500 dually 1/24 model kit or replica so I can make my dad his birthday present price dosen't matter but I need it to be 1/24 any help would be greatly appreciated please and thank you


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You will probably get the same results from 1/25 scale model or diecast. When is his birthday?


----------



## Blake20 (Mar 5, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You will probably get the same results from 1/25 scale model or diecast. When is his birthday?


In November I've looked for 1/25 to and nothing came up a 1986 gmc 3500 would work to he drag races and I want to make his set up bu nothing but 1/64 comes up


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Where are you looking?


----------



## Blake20 (Mar 5, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Where are you looking?


I googled it and only 1/64 came up but k10 and a couple 1500s came up but im looking for a 2001 3500 or 86 3500 both in 1/24 or 1/25 specifically


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Can you expand the year date range before or after 2001 and for 1986 as well and still get relatively the same body and details? I know more often the grills change every year but the body panels stay the same.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Another option might be to try and find a 3d printed grill/light piece and substitute it for the k10 or 1500 kit piece - if you have the time find them both.


----------



## Blake20 (Mar 5, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Another option might be to try and find a 3d printed grill/light piece and substitute it for the k10 or 1500 kit piece - if you have the time find them both.


I have time I just can't find a dually model kit or a reploca


----------



## Blake20 (Mar 5, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Can you expand the year date range before or after 2001 and for 1986 as well and still get relatively the same body and details? I know more often the grills change every year but the body panels stay the same.


I can go older than 86 but still want a dually chevy or gmc but not much older


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If I remember right AMT had a Chevy snap together dually back in the mid '90s and I think it also had a crew cab.


----------



## Blake20 (Mar 5, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Where are you looking?


I googles


irishtrek said:


> If I remember right AMT had a Chevy snap together dually back in the mid '90s and I think it also had a crew cab.


Do you know if they still do and if so where to buy one


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

AMT doesnt exist as a company anymore but Round 2 does reissues of their kits. Check their store listings out, but if you are not getting hits via google - they probably dont issue it (yet.)









AMT models, MPC models including Star Trek kits.


model kits,model kit,round 2,round2,star trek models,amt models,mpc models,polar lights models




round2corp.com


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

irishtrek said:


> If I remember right AMT had a Chevy snap together dually back in the mid '90s and I think it also had a crew cab.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Revell also did a 99 Silverado


----------



## Blake20 (Mar 5, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> AMT doesnt exist as a company anymore but Round 2 does reissues of their kits. Check their store listings out, but if you are not getting hits via google - they probably dont issue it (yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright thank you I'll look into it


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

Long story short, there is no 1/24 scale model of an '01 Chevy Crew Cab Dually.

The AMT promos and related snap kits are of the previous generation and the closest thing is the Revell Silverado, which is neither 1/24, nor an '01, nor a crew cab.

Only Brookfield made real crew cabs, but again, they are 1/25 and of the previous generation.


----------



## Blake20 (Mar 5, 2021)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Revell also did a 99 Silverado


Where can I find one of these


----------



## Blake20 (Mar 5, 2021)

aussiemuscle308 said:


>


Do you know where I can find either of these


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

They are extremely HTF.
The 'modern' pickup fans are so starved by the so called industry that they are after them like the beelzebub after the souls.


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

It's a crying shame that the usual suspects largely ignore trucks of this century despite their popularity in real life.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe you can mix'n'match to get something close to what you want?
In the diecast range, Motormax, Welly and Jada also do a 1/24 1999 Silverado


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

Just to get everybody on the same page.

Wanted is a 1/24 model of this vee-hickle:










Just sayin' like.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You might try ebay and if you're lucky go out and pick up the revell kir and do a kit bash for the dually with crew cab.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The OP might have to what until next year's Birthday or switch to it being a Christmas gift. We dont know the time frame he is up against and getting the kit and building it will take some time - not to mention the needed modifications.


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

Maybe I'm missing something, so please help me.
Aren't all the kits of the GMT400 Generation?
How would one go about modifying that shape into a 2001? Even without converting it into a crew cab?
IMO this would almost amount to scratchbuilding and require very advanced modelling skills.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Didn't R2 just reissue a early '70s Chevy with a car hauler instead of a pickup bed and does it not have a pair of dual rear wheels?? I'm talking about what AMT calls the wedge I think.


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

They did indeed.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If that dual wheel setup will work all you need now is a Chevy truck with a crew cab. Please let us know.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Baron von Zach said:


> Just to get everybody on the same page.
> 
> Wanted is a 1/24 model of this vee-hickle:
> 
> ...


All of the above suggestions are good ones, may I ask why it has to be 1/24th and not 1/25th? Have you checked any resin sources?


----------

